# CRA efiling for 2011 taxes not yet available.



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

I learned something new when I attemped to remit my taxes for 2011 last night. Apparently CRA is not yet ready to accept efilings. My accountant said they will be ready for this on Feb. 13, no sooner.

I had sent in all my 2011 details (using the last paystub of 2011 rather than waiting 2 months for the T4) thinking I could get this out of the way early but so much for being keen.

Just thought I would share the info in case there are any other keeners out there.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow.

That's all I can say.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Lol at TRM's rush to get his money back. 

I deduced that, as I assume you would not have been as efficient & speedy had you owed taxes.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

CRA has never been set up to accept e-filings before mid-February.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

M.gal: I guess it makes sense given that tax-slips aren't ready until early Feb.

I have never filed my taxes early, but not late either.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

the-royal-mail said:


> ...Apparently CRA is not yet ready to accept efilings. My accountant said they will be ready for this on Feb. 13, no sooner.
> 
> I had sent in all my 2011 details (using the last paystub of 2011 rather than waiting 2 months for the T4) thinking I could get this out of the way early but so much for being keen.
> 
> ...


How does one file taxes when neither CRA nor the taxpayer have any T3's, T4's, or T5's?


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

We can work from the total our last paystub. Mine just came two days ago.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I've had one of my T4s for a few weeks now.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

the-royal-mail said:


> We can work from the total our last paystub. Mine just came two days ago.


Yeah, I got that. But CRA has not received any tax slips, so they can't verify what you are reporting/claiming. If you were to send in your return I suspect it would just sit in a queue waiting for the information. Otherwise they would have to re-process it when they get the tax receipts. Thus there is no purpose (for them) in allowing you to file electronically before tax receipts become avalable.

(and are you telling us you have no investment income to report?)


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't even think of filing before mid march , never fails if i did it prior ill get a t3 or t5 or a last minute rsp contribution slip.And I was thinking same thing as T4 is just one part of tax returns.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah, T3's are nasty. You never know when the corp you hold will file THEIR own taxes. If they do it later rather than sooner, CRA has to process that before they can issue those to us small timers.


----------

